# Little Sabine Bay and Sabine Point



## GrandpaFratastic (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll be in Pensacola this weekend and have access to a kayak to go fishing. The house in on Little Sabine Bay. Any advice for fishing that area and the grass flats or the bridge out of the inlet? 

I was thinking of hitting the rock wall by the EPA with popping cork or doing a spinner over the grass flats, and maybe some bottom fishing around the docks.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

you already have the right ideaa.
here are some pointers
target shorelines early morning 
grass lines afternoon deeper water
google earth is your friend to find grass
move around when you find 1 you find alot


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know if it's still an issue or not, but in the not to long ago past, there was a fella pestering the guys fishing off the EPA area. Last I heard, the supervisor was supposed to have a talk with the guy but haven't heard the outcome from that discussion.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

"They" at the EPA haven't said anything for awhile. Maybe they realized how ridiculous it was to run us off, when their own employees fish all the time from the docks there? Even have fish cleaning stations set up for them.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

There's good fishing in the Sabine as well.


----------

